

Home 2009 - movie about humanity - benoitc2
http://www.home-2009.com/us/index.html

======
samueladam
I can't believe this doesn't get more votes.

Yann Arthus-Bertrand is one of the best photographers on the planet.

This movie belongs to the "inconvenient truth" kind of call to humanity and it
is free to download and watch.

<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1014762/>

~~~
dschobel
"The price to pay is high, but it's too late to be a pessimist: _humanity has
barely ten years to reverse the trend_ , become aware of the full extent of
its spoliation of the Earth's riches and change its patterns of consumption."

now I'm curious, what happens in year eleven?

~~~
andreyf
Given current technology, the trend becomes irreversible?

------
systemtrigger
The movie on YouTube isn't smooth so I downloaded the standard quality version
which fixed the jerkiness problem. Mirror:
<http://planet.s3.amazonaws.com/home.mp4> (420 MB)

Forget the HD version unless you have a wicked graphics system. /homeHD.mp4
(1.4 GB) choked my MBP and bounced an AppleTV.

------
absconditus
For those of you who, like me, don't have the time to watch the entire film
right now but want a glimpse, here is the trailer:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8IozVfph7I&feature=chann...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8IozVfph7I&feature=channel_page)

~~~
jackchristopher
Thanks, the original site didn't load for me. I'm on Ubuntu/FireFox what file
type was it, flash?

~~~
r7000
The site seems a bit slow. Today is the release I think(?)

When you want to watch the full version it points here:
<http://www.youtube.com/homeproject>

------
symptic
Watching this movie makes me proud of my new business, whose focus is
reforestation and funding education in underprivileged areas via philanthropic
consumerism.

------
mati
if you don't like watching in the browser: clive
"<http://www.youtube.com/v/jqxENMKaeCU>

